# Cant decide on humi



## darkfusion (Oct 25, 2005)

After a few days of looking, I have picked 3 and I need some help picking one out . First off I'm not a huge smoker ( usually get 3 or 4 cigars a week) . So a small humi will be perfect for me to keep around my room . Here are my finals :

Humi 1
Humi 2
Humi 3


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I know you don't think you'll need a bigger one...but thats what I thought and now I have a 500ct humi. I'd honestly concidering getting maybe a 100 to 200ct desktop humi. That way you wont run out of room for a long time and wont have to keep buying more humis


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

i was thinking the samething go with something alot bigger than all three... it your thinking of a 30ct go with a 130ct... thinking of a 100ct go with a 200 and so on... plus youll have fun filling it...


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

I would up your size estimation and get the largest you can possibly afford. From a medium sized desktop when I started with CS, I now have a smaller desktop in a drawer at my office and a cooler that I estimate can hold 250 - 300 in my warcquone at home (half full already).


----------



## darkfusion (Oct 25, 2005)

I knew those comments were coming . LOL 
But I'm on a budget and I dont really wanna spend $100 bucks on a humi . Well here is one that holds 75-100 cigars and I can assure you that it wont never get full . HEH

Linky


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

go with this one:
http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...oduct_Code=HUM-200IN&Category_Code=MDHUMIDORS


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

zemekone said:


> go with this one:
> http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...oduct_Code=HUM-200IN&Category_Code=MDHUMIDORS


I got to agree with this one. Realize that the amount of cigars that a humi holds is based on coronas or PCs or other small sticks. If it says 100, realistically you may get 60+/-. I had a 100 ct to start that maybe held 45 bigger sticks.

With cheap humidors, you can bid a price, usually 20% under the asking price, so that will knock another $15 off this one. Oyu can also check the sites you have above for imperfects, sometimes you can get a real steal in those areas.

Best of luck!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a humi like #1. I choose the one with a glass top so I could see inside it and I put a digital hygrometer inside that I can view without opening the lid. It is also nice to view all the cigars inside.

Then you can set up a coolerdor to put all the extra cigars in ...when you realize this one is just not big enough!

Good luck,

Blake


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

darkfusion said:


> After a few days of looking, I have picked 3 and I need some help picking one out . First off I'm not a huge smoker ( usually get 3 or 4 cigars a week) . So a small humi will be perfect for me to keep around my room . Here are my finals :
> 
> Humi 1
> Humi 2
> Humi 3


I almost went with #1 when I was looking for my first humidor (other companies call it the artisan - http://www.premiumhumidors.com/shop/Item.asp?CatID=2&SubID=4), however, I decided to go with a Bally instead, since it holds a little more and has an upper tray in addition to the lower compartment. You can find them at several different places, I got mine from neptunecigar.com. Although, I believe premiumhumidors has the same model with a different name. The extra tray is kind of nice as you can spread out your sticks until it gets too full. I just throw a digital hygrometer in the top and can monitor things without opening the humidor. In mine, the RH in the lower compartment runs about 1-2% higher than the tray.

http://www.neptunecigar.com/accessories/cigaraccessory.asp?id=1174

Another similar model from tampahumidor- hinge on the lid is not as nice (at least from the picture).
http://www.tampahumidor.com/sitedirector/site/product.cfm?id=601DFB21-C1D5-4FCD-AA5E2042E0CA5433

hope this helps #2


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Check 'em out bro.
http://www.cigarmony.com/store/index.php?cPath=49_66

The 3 drawer unit is sweet! (I have been "testing"  for about a month).

DEFINITELY go bigger than you expect for two reasons. #1 - they always over estimate the quantity of smokes the humis will hold. #2 - you quickly out grow them.

Hope this helps
~Mark


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

I know you said you don't want to spend 100$ on a humi but if I were you I would save a little longer.

http://www.bargainhumidors.com/bh/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=HUM-BH1

or

http://www.bargainhumidors.com/bh/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=HUM-BH2

I have both and highly recommend either. I know a 30-50 ct will not last you long at all, especially if you plan on hanging around CS 

Good luck and let us know what you get.

Oh by the way the 2 humi I recommend come with a digital hygrometer.

Shawn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

n2advnture said:


> Check 'em out bro.
> http://www.cigarmony.com/store/index.php?cPath=49_66
> 
> The 3 drawer unit is sweet! (I have been "testing"  for about a month).
> ...


:tpd: Take Marks advice. Whatever one you buy will never be big enough. Go as large as you can.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I agree with just about everyone b/c I have a 40-50 count humidor and it gets to half full soooooo fast! If you can somehow get at least a 100 count you'll appreciate it later. But I think your *choice # 1* is a sweet one, the glass will allow you to check humidity and temperature without opening it...another thing I wish every day that I had.

Oh yeah ...and make sure you allow 25 bucks for a digital hygrometer those analog ones that come with humidors are usually a pain in the butt more than anything. Trust me on that I fooled with one for like 2 weeks, got an analog and finally could relax.

-Jeremy


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> I know you said you don't want to spend 100$ on a humi but if I were you I would save a little longer.
> 
> http://www.bargainhumidors.com/bh/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=HUM-BH1
> 
> ...


I agree with ShawnP good boxes. You also need to consider your cost per stick. When CBid or others run specials on what you like buying a bundle or box vs 5 packs or singles will save you money.


----------



## darkfusion (Oct 25, 2005)

montecristo#2 said:


> I almost went with #1 when I was looking for my first humidor (other companies call it the artisan - http://www.premiumhumidors.com/shop/Item.asp?CatID=2&SubID=4), however, I decided to go with a Bally instead, since it holds a little more and has an upper tray in addition to the lower compartment. You can find them at several different places, I got mine from neptunecigar.com. Although, I believe premiumhumidors has the same model with a different name. The extra tray is kind of nice as you can spread out your sticks until it gets too full. I just throw a digital hygrometer in the top and can monitor things without opening the humidor. In mine, the RH in the lower compartment runs about 1-2% higher than the tray.
> 
> http://www.neptunecigar.com/accessories/cigaraccessory.asp?id=1174
> 
> ...


I really like that one and it isnt to much more money for the extra space .


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

If you are on a budget may i suggest the tupperdor route.

you will certainly need a lot more storage than you think and the money you save will allow you to buy more smokes 

i didnt see anyone else suggest this, if you did and i missed then apologies.


----------



## Robb01 (Jun 2, 2006)

I just purchased this from Robusto Humidors on ebay, sounds like just what you want. It was only 33 shipped too.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=102250133625

also get some beads and you should be all set


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

here's your humi = $35
and add a 1lb bag of climmax/heartfelt media for another $30.

yer done.


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

caskwith said:


> If you are on a budget may i suggest the tupperdor route.
> 
> you will certainly need a lot more storage than you think and the money you save will allow you to buy more smokes
> 
> i didnt see anyone else suggest this, if you did and i missed then apologies.


I'm with Chris on this one. Unless you are wanting something that looks good, it's a very economical way to go about it. Although I do like the look of Humi 1.


----------



## darkfusion (Oct 25, 2005)

Agreed, I love the look of one .
I did a little searching and lots of people recommend robustohumidors from ebay . I can get a 150ct humi for only $45 . Seems to be the cheapest way for the storage and more money for stogies . 
Also just wanted to let you guys know I'm only 18 (turning 19 in sept.) so that cooler would be little to big for my small room .

Thanks for all of the links and help guys I really appreciate it .


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

If you are smoking 3-4 cigars a week then you will want something larger than the three you listed. Besides, they rarely/never hold as many cigars as they advertise. I would advise looking for something in the 500ct. range. You can find them at a reasonable price and then you will have space to actually age your sticks.:2


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Cuban Crafters are good, but that humi is te worst of the 3 you picked-no lock and a bit boring. The clear top is good due to the viewing panel but the capri inlay is the most interesting looking imo. However, iw ould take everyones advice here and supersize. Cuban Crafters do an excellent humidor closeout section (small link at bottom of their humi page) where they sell 'damaged' humidors (i say damaged but i have nver yet found the damage they describe-they are usually perfect). check these out for a bigger humi!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

darkfusion said:


> Agreed, I love the look of one .
> I did a little searching and lots of people recommend robustohumidors from ebay . I can get a 150ct humi for only $45 . Seems to be the cheapest way for the storage and more money for stogies .
> Also just wanted to let you guys know I'm only 18 (turning 19 in sept.) so that cooler would be little to big for my small room .
> 
> Thanks for all of the links and help guys I really appreciate it .


This one from robustohumidors is almost exactly the same as the Bally I have, the only difference is the Bally has an additional hinge that holds the lid to the base (not sure how much this matters). For less than 50 bucks delivered, this is not bad. I don't think it will hold 150 cigars, probably closer to 100 or so.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290004175060


----------



## darkfusion (Oct 25, 2005)

montecristo#2 said:


> This one from robustohumidors is almost exactly the same as the Bally I have, the only difference is the Bally has an additional hinge that holds the lid to the base (not sure how much this matters). For less than 50 bucks delivered, this is not bad. I don't think it will hold 150 cigars, probably closer to 100 or so.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290004175060


Yeh I dont think it would hold 150 either but its big enough to hold what I usually buy . Two quick question tho . Can you still get a accurate reading from the Hygrometer seeing how its outside of the case ? And where would you stick the Humidifier ?


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

darkfusion said:


> Yeh I dont think it would hold 150 either but its big enough to hold what I usually buy . Two quick question tho . Can you still get a accurate reading from the Hygrometer seeing how its outside of the case ? And where would you stick the Humidifier ?


The hygrometer fits into a hole on the front of the humidor, so the back is actually exposed to the interior.

With that said, I would spend the extra 20 bucks and get a digital hygrometer (I use the Western digital III). The analogs are a piece of XXXX, I tried calibrating mine and after I adjusted the screw it no longer worked. So mine is entirely decoration at the moment. On my second humidor, I didn't even go through the trouble of calibrating it. Pieces of crap.

As for the humidifier, I am currently using the one that came with the humidor and activation solution. I have not switch to beads like everyone suggests. So far I have not had any problems with the solution and my humidors are constant at 68-70% RH. I just placed the humidifier against the side wall, you could also place it against the back wall if you wanted to. I never use the velcro, so I can move it around as I please.

The only problem I have found so far is that you do have to be a little careful about cigars rolling next to the humidifier. I had one get a little too moist after it was leaning on the plastic case (it was fine in the end). I am not sure if this is a problem when you use beads.

I am trying to get more dividers for the bottom section so I can wall off the humidifier a little better. I will let you know if I succeed.


----------



## darkfusion (Oct 25, 2005)

Well I was gonna get beads and a digital hygrometer anyway . So I would'nt need the humidifier right ?


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

darkfusion said:


> Well I was gonna get beads and a digital hygrometer anyway . So I would'nt need the humidifier right ?


I believe that is how it works. There was a post about converting your current humidifier to accept beads, you could try this if you wanted to. Otherwise, I have been looking at the tubes full of beads that are about the size of a cigar, they look pretty nice. You could put one on the top and one on the bottom.

Does anyone know if the tubes can sit right next to cigars without worrying about those adjacent cigars getting too moist?

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=25122&highlight=humidifier+beads


----------



## darkfusion (Oct 25, 2005)

I was gonna get the tube of beads from heartfelt industries .


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> I know you said you don't want to spend 100$ on a humi but if I were you I would save a little longer.
> 
> http://www.bargainhumidors.com/bh/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=HUM-BH2
> 
> ...


:tpd: If you go smaller, you will probably need another one soon. I know you may not think so, but that is how it works. I have two Vicksburgs. They are great!

:ms NCRM


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

montecristo#2 said:


> I Does anyone know if the tubes can sit right next to cigars without worrying about those adjacent cigars getting too moist?


Yep, no problem. However, I would rotate the nearest cigar weekly.

:ms NCRM' :2


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

darkfusion said:


> I knew those comments were coming . LOL
> But I'm on a budget and I dont really wanna spend $100 bucks on a humi . Well here is one that holds 75-100 cigars and I can assure you that it wont never get full . HEH
> 
> Linky


Heh is right. I said the same thing now I have a 125ct 30ct 20ct all full and I just bought a freakin' Sterilite tub which now has overflow in it! :r


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

Bigger






is better


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

darkfusion said:


> I can assure you that it wont never get full . HEH


I love double negatives. 

I can assure you, that if you don't quit smoking cigars, now, you will fill it up, then another and another.....etc. :r

:ms NCRM


----------

